
Devhaven.io – Elegant programming forum with a rich editor and intuitive design - osxyosemite
http://www.devhaven.io/
======
rspeer
A code forum that's well-designed for talking about code (and not as touchy as
Stack Overflow) sounds like a great thing, but right now, I think something's
going wrong with the rendering.

Clearly people are supposed to be able to talk about code and have it show up
as correct, readable, syntax-highlighted code. But in this thread:

[http://www.devhaven.io/thread/2-player-checkers-
application-...](http://www.devhaven.io/thread/2-player-checkers-application-
built-in-python-tkinter/)

the Python code doesn't have consistent indentation. This would be a syntax
error in Python. On top of that, it's not even monospaced.

